# Opinions on vintage Craftsman Shaper table 113.******



## Danny870 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have been contemplating buying another small to medium sized used shaper table. Do any of you guys know anything about these older Craftsman shaper tables? They seem to be going for around $150 to $250 on Ebay. Are they worth that? I found one locally for $250 and have verified that it works and is in pretty good shape for its age. I believe that it is a 113.******. I would like to use it for stile cutting. I am not sure off hand how much horse power it has. What do you guys think about them? I would like to put a router colet in one and leave that and my router table permanently setup with Shaker style router bits for shaker style cabinet doors.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I had an old Craftsman shaper for several years. They are very simple machines. There is not a whole lot that can go wrong. I sold mine after I made a router table with a 3hp router. I didn't think I needed both. After several years, I can say the router table works for me. I have never wished for the shaper again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I rarely use mine*

It was a "free" from a friend who was scared to used it. It';s got a 1 HP motor and several cutters. I have a glue line cutter in it now for joining exactly thickness planks. I can't remember using it last.... It only takes 1/2" bore cutters and those are limited. You can't "piunge cut" on a shaper because of the arbor nut. By yhe time you add a router collet it gets too tall AND it won't spin smaller diameter bits fast enough to cut properly. I don't think you would be all that happy with one... I donno?

I have 3 router tables with 3 HP PC routers and I use these all the time. With routers there is of plenty of power and many cutters to choose from. :smile3:


----------

